# Die (kleine) Canyon Nerve XC Gallerie



## T!ll (9. Juli 2008)

So nachdem die große Gallerie (wie ich finde) ein wenig unübersichtlich geworden ist, finde ich es doch ganz gut mal eine kleine Gallerie aufzumachen, in der nur XC`s gepostet werden, ohne viel Gelaber 
Hoffe niemand hat was dagegen.

Ich fang dann mal mit meinem an


----------



## Michael Night (9. Juli 2008)

Ich brenne darauf zu sehen, wie das "XC" mit "Fat Albert" aussieht! Bitte bringt schnell ein Bild davon!

Eine eigene Galerie nur für braune "AM´s" fänd ich auch Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank-man (9. Juli 2008)

XC5 aus dem Jahre 2006.
ps: Till, was is das für ein Sattel? Suche auch so was "helleres"...


----------



## cos75 (9. Juli 2008)

Noch eine Galerie ? Und dann wieder eine die falsch geschrieben wird. 

Man kann im Fotoalbum auch ganz einfach suchen, z.B. so:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/search/index/q:nerve xc
Da gibts auch kein Gelaber.


----------



## T!ll (10. Juli 2008)

@frank: Ist ein fizik Nisene Sport, ist aber eigentlich schwarz, sieht nur durch das sonnenlicht so hell aus 

@cos75: Falsch geschrieben????
Trag lieber was sinnvolles in Form von Bildern bei


----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> @cos75: Falsch geschrieben????
> Trag lieber was sinnvolles in Form von Bildern bei



da kommt mir direkt die Galle (rie) hoch ..... du Legastheniker


----------



## Fryrish (10. Juli 2008)

Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 2007








bisschen gewichtsoptimiert: 11,4kg


----------



## T!ll (10. Juli 2008)

Mist, scheiß Rechtschreibung


----------



## Pecado22 (10. Juli 2008)

Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 von 2007


----------



## le duy nhut (10. Juli 2008)

Habe ein Nerve XC 7.0 2008er Modell mit Fox 32 F 100 RLC und Float RP 23.
Auf wieviel Sag und Luftdruck habt ihr eingestellt?
Wiege 75kg.


----------



## kukuk54 (11. Juli 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Habe ein Nerve XC 7.0 2008er Modell mit Fox 32 F 100 RLC und Float RP 23.
> Auf wieviel Sag und Luftdruck habt ihr eingestellt?
> Wiege 75kg.



Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich , wie einzelne gutgemeinte Ideen von manchen Leuten kaputtgemacht werden .
Dieser Thraed heißt : Die (kleine) Canyon Nerve XC Gallerie --die Betonung liegt auf G A L E R I E .

Und u.a. nicht Motzecke .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuk54 (11. Juli 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Habe ein Nerve XC 7.0 2008er Modell mit Fox 32 F 100 RLC und Float RP 23.
> Auf wieviel Sag und Luftdruck habt ihr eingestellt?
> Wiege 75kg.



Einfach mal selber suchen :http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/ger/2008_om_ger.htm


----------



## le duy nhut (11. Juli 2008)

kukuk54 schrieb:


> Und u.a. nicht Motzecke .



Brille verlegt?

Wer hat hier gestänkert?


----------



## Philanderer (11. Juli 2008)

Canyon XC 7.0 von 2007
Hab schon ein wenig Gewicht einsparen können, wird aber noch ein bischen mehr verändert(Lenker, Vorbau etc.)





Gruß Philipp


----------



## kukuk54 (12. Juli 2008)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Brille verlegt?
> 
> Wer hat hier gestänkert?



Sorry , war nicht auf dich bezogen


----------



## Michael Night (12. Juli 2008)

wäre es nicht interessanter nur ausgewählte und besonders schöne Teile zu knipsen. Auf den Bildern sieht man doch immer nur das gleiche Rad mit anderen Reifen, Griffen oder nem Flaschenhalter. Ist doch langweilig.


----------



## Didi123 (13. Juli 2008)

es geht ja hier auch nicht um langweilig oder nicht, sondern lt. te um übersichtlichkeit!
mein vorschlag wäre daher, noch mehr galeriethreads anzulegen und das ganze unbedingt auch nach farben zu unterteilen, also ein galeriethread für schwarze xcs, einer für weiße und unbedingt auch für jede rahmengröße einen eigenen thread.
wenn dann z.b. jemand bilder von einem schwarzen nerve xc in m sehen will dann muss er nicht so lange suchen...
aber wie machen wir das mit den unterschiedlichen modelljahren...?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fryrish (13. Juli 2008)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Canyon XC 7.0 von 2007
> Hab schon ein wenig Gewicht einsparen können, wird aber noch ein bischen mehr verändert(Lenker, Vorbau etc.)
> 
> 
> ...



was hast du verändert? gewicht?


----------



## Philanderer (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab folgendes geändert:

Laufradsatz: Tune King/Kong mit ZTR Olympic und Sapim CX-Ray
Felgenband gegen Veloplugs getauscht
Sattel: Speedneedle Marathon
Sattelklemme: Soul Kozak mit Ti Schraube
Zugaußenhüllen: Nokon
KB Schrauben: Tiso Alu
Bremsscheibenschrauben und Bremsenbefestigung: Titan Schrauben

Als nächstes wird der Lenker gegen nen leichten Flatbar getauscht. Dann kommen auch leichte Griffe und Drehgriffschalter dran.
Gewicht muss ich mal nachwiegen, habe aber im Moment keine ordentliche Waage. Bin selber gespannt wo die Waage stehen bleibt


----------



## right turn (13. Juli 2008)

Hab auch ein Nerve...

Näheres unter "Fotos"!!!


----------



## LoB (18. Juli 2008)

right turn schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Nerve...
> 
> Näheres unter "Fotos"!!!



Ein wunderschönes Nerve XC hast du da. Ich bereue ja fasst, kein weißes genommen zu haben .

Mein XC ist gerade auf Diät und präsentiert sich, wenn es fertig ist .


----------



## Bierkiste (18. Juli 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> es geht ja hier auch nicht um langweilig oder nicht, sondern lt. te um übersichtlichkeit!
> mein vorschlag wäre daher, noch mehr galeriethreads anzulegen und das ganze unbedingt auch nach farben zu unterteilen, also ein galeriethread für schwarze xcs, einer für weiße und unbedingt auch für jede rahmengröße einen eigenen thread.
> wenn dann z.b. jemand bilder von einem schwarzen nerve xc in m sehen will dann muss er nicht so lange suchen...
> aber wie machen wir das mit den unterschiedlichen modelljahren...?!?



..und verschiedenen Dämpfersetups.. ("Kannst du nochmal ein Bild von dem Fox mit 12 statt 10 bar machen?")

@GALLErie: Der (kleine) Bruder kommt direkt nach dem großen.


----------



## Moi (18. Juli 2008)

XC 4 von 2005

Kein aktuelles Bild, hab derzeit aber kein besseres. Liegt derzeit außerdem mehr oder weniger demontiert in der Garage.


----------



## LoB (22. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte euch mal um eure Meinung fragen:

Ich erleichtere wie gesagt gerade mein Nerve XC und bin mir wegen der Optik nicht sicher, also habe ich mal schnell nen paar Sachen reingeschnitten (ja ich weiß, das geht besser ) und würde gern mal wissen, welche Variante ihr besser findet.

Das Foto an sich is schon sch****, is noch vom ersten Tag - Sattelhöhe und Vorbau wurden noch verändert - ignoriert das einfach .

Hier unverändert:





[/URL][/IMG]

mit American Classic LRS und SID Race 2009:





[/URL][/IMG]

mit ZTR Olympic/rot eloxierte Nabe und Nippel und SID Race 2009





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## T!ll (22. Juli 2008)

Also um das Problem mit viel Gerede/nicht viel Gerede zu lösen, machen wir es doch einfach folgendermaßen:
*->In jedem Post ist ein Bild des Bikes enthalten
->In jedem Post wird etwas zum eigenen Bike erzählt (Veränderungen, Erfahrungen etc.)
->Fragen/Meinungen bitte an den Besitzer direkt schreiben.*

Ist doch kein Ding oder?

Jetzt nochmal mein Nerve XC 8.0 2008.
Mit Syntace Moto Griffen, Canyon BarEnds, NC17 Magnesium Flatpedals und Fizik Nisene Sport Sattel sowie Tacho und Klingel


----------



## LoB (22. Juli 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Also um das Problem mit viel Gerede/nicht viel Gerede zu lösen, machen wir es doch einfach folgendermaßen:
> *->In jedem Post ist ein Bild des Bikes enthalten
> ->In jedem Post wird etwas zum eigenen Bike erzählt (Veränderungen, Erfahrungen etc.)
> ->Fragen/Meinungen bitte an den Besitzer direkt schreiben.*
> ...



Wie soll man sich über die Bikes austauschen, wenn in jedem Post ein Bild enthalten sein muss und Fragen nur direkt an den Benutzer gerichtet werden sollen? Das is doch gerade der Sinn einer Galerie, was hat man davon wenn jeder einfach nur Bilder postet und alle still sind, weil "man ja nichts sagen darf". Dann kann man nämlich wirklich einfach "Nerve XC" in die Suche eingeben.
Gut ich kann es verstehen wenn es nich dein Ziel war, in einer Galerie über Dämpfersetups zu reden, aber is mein Post wirklich so fehl am Platz? Ich hab immerhin 3 Bilder! gepostet  und mir gings um die *Optik*. (Wenn ich mich zu Recht angesprochen gefühlt habe)

Is jez nich böse gemeint oder so, ich wollte einfach nur wissen wie du dir das gedacht hast.


----------



## Fryrish (22. Juli 2008)

LoB schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch mal um eure Meinung fragen:
> 
> Ich erleichtere wie gesagt gerade mein Nerve XC und bin mir wegen der Optik nicht sicher, also habe ich mal schnell nen paar Sachen reingeschnitten (ja ich weiß, das geht besser ) und würde gern mal wissen, welche Variante ihr besser findet.



also bei den laufrädern würd ich die notubes nehmen, aber nicht die olympic, finde die 355 bzw. race haben ein schöneres design.
bei den amc find ich die logos einfach zu wuchtig.

warum willst du ne weiße sid ran machen. wieso nicht schwarz mit roten decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoB (23. Juli 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> also bei den laufrädern würd ich die notubes nehmen, aber nicht die olympic, finde die 355 bzw. race haben ein schöneres design.
> bei den amc find ich die logos einfach zu wuchtig.
> 
> warum willst du ne weiße sid ran machen. wieso nicht schwarz mit roten decals.



Ich bin mir nich sicher, ob ich die Wahl zwischen 355, race, olympic haben werde  - aber die race ist mir auf jeden Fall zu weich, wenn dann 355 oder olympic. Ich glaub ein viel größeres Problem wird es, wie die rot eloxierten Naben und Nippel aussehen werden... besonders zu meiner goldenen Puro.
Und zur Gabel: Liebend gerne würde ich ne schwarz/rote nehmen, aber das matte Schwarz des Rahmens und das glänzende der Gabel? Stell ich mir sehr seltsam vor, meinst du nich?


----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2008)

Hi LoB,
Sinn und Zweck der Galerie ist ja (meiner Meinung nach) ne Ansammlung von schönen Bildern, und von denen sollten wie ich finde so viele wie möglich hier drin sein. Redeverbot soll natürlich nicht herrschen

Was ich geschrieben habe ist mehr oder weniger ein kleiner Leitfaden, damit nicht wieder Diskussionen losgehen wie "der hat aber das falsch geschrieben" oder "wer ist dafür das hier gelabert wird und wer nicht?" 

Also wenn was geschrieben wird, dann nur bezüglich der XC`s, und immer möglichst mit Bild

Hier der Vorbau von meinem, Ahead Kappe mit Carbon Folie verschönert




Gruß Till


----------



## Fryrish (23. Juli 2008)

@ till

wieso net gleich aus carbon 



@ lob

weiß net wie sich das rs-schwarz mit dem canyon-schwarz verträgt. müßte man mal sehen. aber das dschwarz der fox paßt ja recht gut.

das decal der notubes-felgen würd halt super u roten nippeln/naben passen.

wieso willst eigentlich die gabel wechseln, mit fox unzufrieden oder zu schwer. ich würd das geld lieber in die felgen investieren, da merkt man am ehesten den unterschied. fahre selbst seit einiger zeit die race,hätte nie gedacht das man den unterschied so krass merkt.


----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2008)

@birjoh: Ist nur der Optik halber mit Folie bezogen, ne echte Carbon Kappe kommt noch drauf.

@lob: Verstehe auch nicht so ganz warum du ne superbe Gabel wie die F100 gegen ne Sid tauschen willst, zumal ja die Gewichtsersparnis nicht soooo toll ist. Würds auch eher in nen LRS und/oder Anbauteile investieren.
Gruß Till


----------



## LoB (23. Juli 2008)

birjoh schrieb:


> @ till
> 
> wieso net gleich aus carbon
> 
> ...





T!ll schrieb:


> @birjoh: Ist nur der Optik halber mit Folie bezogen, ne echte Carbon Kappe kommt noch drauf.
> 
> @lob: Verstehe auch nicht so ganz warum du ne superbe Gabel wie die F100 gegen ne Sid tauschen willst, zumal ja die Gewichtsersparnis nicht soooo toll ist. Würds auch eher in nen LRS und/oder Anbauteile investieren.
> Gruß Till



Na dann guckt mal nochmal genau hin  -  es is ne Fox Talas X und mein XC is auch ein Nerve XC 9.0 SE ausm Herbstspecial. Also nix mit schwarz, sondern blau und zudem das Gewicht von 1900g(!).
Und ja, ich würde gerne eine schwarze F100 2009 mit Remote Lockout nehmen, aber die gibts wie es aussieht nich in schwarz.


----------



## Zeckn (23. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich mein XC 5 von 2006 mal wieder geputzt habe, kann ich es auch mal hier vorzeigen... 
Leider ist es inzwischen auch schon wieder vollgesaut  Soviel zu artgerechter Haltung...

Geändert habe ich:

-nach Beschädigung/Abnutzung: 

Kurbel/Tretlager -> XT 2008
Reifen -> VR: Highroller / HR: Minion
Pedale -> Wellgo
-aus Bequemlichkeit:

Sattel -> Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow
Griffe -> Ergon Enduro GE1
- und nen Tacho natürlich...


----------



## the donkey (24. Juli 2008)

Meins,

Nerve XC 9 2006

Verändert wurde einiges so z.B.

LRS American Classic oder Tune mit ZTR Olympic

Vorbau WCS 4 Axis Carbon

Lenker Easton Moneylite SL 31,8

Stütze EAston EC 90

Pedale Crank Brothers Candy 4 Ti

Dämpfer Fox RP 23

Gabel Rock Shox Reba World Cup (kommt aber noch Durin)

Bremse Hope  Mini Pro

Züge Power Cordz

Zughüllen Phobia

Kurbel  XTR

Schaltwerk XO

Steuersatz Tune

Sattelklemme Extralite

Sattel Sella Italia von Scott Spark LTD

Wippe poliert

Lager bis auf Hauptlager sind Hybridlager (Keramik)

Schrauben Titan

usw.

Gewicht je nach Reifen 10,4 - 10,6 Kg


----------



## Fryrish (25. Juli 2008)

hast nicht vielleicht ein besseres foto


----------



## the donkey (25. Juli 2008)

Ich probiers mal!
Bin mit der Bildertechnik nicht so gut drauf!
Vielleicht kann mir einer einen Tip geben!
Hab es schön öfters probiert aber es gehen ja wohl nur 60KB als JPEG
Andere haben zwar grössere Bilder drin aber bin noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (26. Juli 2008)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal!
> Bin mit der Bildertechnik nicht so gut drauf!
> Vielleicht kann mir einer einen Tip geben!
> Hab es schön öfters probiert aber es gehen ja wohl nur 60KB als JPEG
> Andere haben zwar grössere Bilder drin aber bin noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie es geht.



Unter Windows XP einfach das Foto auswählen rechte Maustaste "Senden an" dann "E-Mail-Empfänger" dann "alle Bilder verkleinern" 
Daraufhin öffnet sich ein E-Mailschreiben mit dem Foto in der richtigen Größe,
das Foto ziehst du dir dann auf den Desktop, die leere Mail kannst du dann wieder löschen.
So und jetzt will ich richtig schöne Fotos von deinem Rad sehen.
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## Kharma (27. Juli 2008)

Okay.... hier mal meine Version eines Nerve...
Nach viel Stress mit der Freundin und dem Konto, kam dann das raus:
Gewicht habe ich leider mangels guter Waage nur rechnerisch ermittelt (also höchst theoretisch)


----------



## Kharma (28. Juli 2008)

Achja... die Gewicht-Details in Wordform:
Tada


Na dann.. Feuer frei für irgendwelche Kommentare


----------



## simdiem (28. Juli 2008)

ich finds SAUGEIL!!! thumps up!


----------



## Michael Night (28. Juli 2008)

Ob es nochmal trendy wird, sich den Rahmen geil lackieren zu lassen? 

Ich bin hier immer nur am nörgeln, ich weiß! Leider ist mein Bike eigentlich zu langweilig um es hier rein zu stellen.


----------



## ssirius (28. Juli 2008)

Ich auch ... 

Ups, zeitgleich gepostet. Ich meine das schwarze mit den Goldparts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (29. Juli 2008)

So jetzt hab ich glaub was gefunden um mein Canyon größer darzustellen!
Hoffe es tut!


http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1505/ijhk3oph_jpg.htm

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/1505/h3tpyllr_jpg.htm


----------



## Kizou (30. Juli 2008)

....so mein Nerve X.C. 5.0 2008 im Frühjahr.

Die Änderungen bis Dato:

Gabel : Rock Shox Reba Team Air Motion Control Dual Air Poploc

Sattel : Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow

Bremsscheiben: Alligator Gold ( 180/160)

Griffe : Ergon

Neueres kommt die Tage !


----------



## Kizou (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

nun ein ganz aktuelles Foto.
Näheres auf meiner Seite.

Gruss


----------



## Rerun (8. August 2008)

dann hier auch noch meines... hier mit meinem Ringle/X455/Speedking LRS, normalerweiße fahre ich aber mit 240S/XR4.1/NN


----------



## Crissi (8. August 2008)

Kizou schrieb:


> ....so mein Nerve X.C. 5.0 2008 im Frühjahr.
> 
> Die Änderungen bis Dato:
> 
> ...



uhhhh Rizer bar und Ergons....wo bleibt die Style Pozilei??????


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. August 2008)

Meins!!!!


----------



## Kharma (8. August 2008)

Hat hier eigentlich schon einmal jemand darüber nachgedacht die Wippe ausfräsen zu lassen?


----------



## Tongadiluna (8. August 2008)

Kharma schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich schon einmal jemand darüber nachgedacht die Wippe ausfräsen zu lassen?



Und was soll das bringen?
<10g oder Manta Motorhaubenoptik?
Ich möchte nicht wissen, welche Kräfte auf dieses Teil wirken und laß es lieber so, wie es ist.
Wenn`s dir um die Gewichtsersparnis geht, solltest du darüber nachdenken, dir ein paar Löcher in die Gabel und den Rahmen zu bohren-bringt mindestens <50g.


----------



## LoB (8. August 2008)

Rerun schrieb:


> dann hier auch noch meines... hier mit meinem Ringle/X455/Speedking LRS, normalerweiße fahre ich aber mit 240S/XR4.1/NN



Schlicht und elegant - sehr schön !
Was wiegts denn?


----------



## Hot Wheels (8. August 2008)

Würd ich auch nicht machen, an dem Rahmen ist doch schon
alles Gewichtsoptimiert, die Wippe bestimmt auch.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die bei Canyon ihre ganze
Energie auf den Rahmen verwenden  und dabei die
Wippe vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoB (8. August 2008)

Ich würds schon allein deswegen nicht machen, weil durch die verringerte Steifigkeit mehr Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer wirken und die Buchsen sehr schnell verschleisen. Aber is halt generell keine gute Idee.


----------



## Kharma (9. August 2008)

Garstiges kleines Wesen... hab mich halt von nem Simplon-Rahmen inspirieren lassen. Sieht filigran aus und, ja, spart auch ein wenig.
War ja auch nur mal ne Frage....oder neudeutsch: Brainstorming


----------



## sugarbiker (11. August 2008)

2006 er XC7 7.000km,  geändert wurde

Bar Ends Iridium
Sattel Terry RS Gel
Sattelstütze CB Joplin R
Scheiben vorne 203 hinten 185 mm (Avid)
HAC4Pro

1. Option ab Werk: Ohne Modellbezeichung (löste sich ab)
2. Option ab Werk: Ohne Herstellerschriftzug (löst sich auch langsam ab)
3. Option ab Werk: Lack löst sich generell an einigen Stellen langsam ab


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem XC 4 2007 !

Ist noch fast original, geändert wurde

Tubelesskit vorne mit dem originalen Nobby Nic,
hinten mit dem neuen Racing Ralph.
Ergon GX1 Griffe gegen schmerzende Handgelenke.
Die Reba hab ich auf 115 mm Federweg getravelt, ich fahr aber meißtens
mit relativ viel Sag was das wieder ausgleicht, dafür spricht sie besser an.

Als nächstes brauch ich eine neue Sattelklemme, die originale
bringts irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig. Egal wie fest man die anknallt
der Sattel rutscht, zwar unmerklich, aber nach ner Stunde muß
man wieder nachjustieren.


----------



## sugarbiker (12. August 2008)

Klemmung Sattelstütze-das Problem hatte ich auch,
versuchs mal mit Montagepaste - danach hat auch meine Klemmung ausgereicht


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. August 2008)

Nur auf die Klemmschraube oder auch auf die Stütze ?
Auf der Stütze würde es wahrscheinlich ziemlich kratzen, wenn
ich sie mal runterstellen will.
Du hast ja die Joplin dran, da brauchste die Klemmung ja theoretisch
nie wieder aufmachen. Hab auch schon mal an Joplin gedacht, find ich nicht nur bei nem Enduro oder Allmountain praktisch. Ich fahr auch 
meißtens in relativ welligem Gelände, wo man nicht bei jedem Wechsel
absteigen kann.


----------



## sugarbiker (12. August 2008)

auf die Stütze !, 
habe mich bis vor kurzem noch mit der original Thomson-Stütze herumgeärgert (Klemmung voll zuknallen), gerade eine zu feste Sattelstützenklemmung könnte ja auch die Funktion der CB Jolpin beeinträchtigen.
also Paste auf die Stütze, Klemmung nur leicht anziehen - das reicht !, das knirscht zwar bei rein/rausfahren - dafür geht aber das Absenken leichter als bei brutaler Klemmung........

noch besser: gleich eine Jolpin nachrüsten
Einbau, Justage etc. absolut mangelhaft
Funktion aber überragend !


----------



## Hot Wheels (12. August 2008)

Von der Montagepaste hab ich was da, werd ich erstmal 
ausprobieren, wenns ein bißchen kratzt ist eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache hält.


----------



## sigger (18. August 2008)

Servus,

und hier mal mein 6 Tage altes Nerve XC7!

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/180808215107_CIMG0217.JPG 

siehe auch Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vori2003 (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

hier ist mein XC. Ich musste Heute meine Reifen wechseln da meine Schwalbe 
NN 2.4 wirklich total unten wahren und hab es in diesem Zuge noch etwas geputzt. Das Bike ist fast orginal, nur ein etwas breiterer Lenker, XT Zahnkranz, Drehgriff Für den Umwerfer, Ergon Griffe und natürlich den NN 2,4 ist nicht orginal. (Die aktuellen Reifen sind nur Übergang)


----------



## G.K. (20. August 2008)

XC 5 in M,  2008, 6 Tage alt
Mavic Crossmax SL Laufradsatz, mal einer silber (Kasette XT, Kette XTR) 
Race Face Deus XC Kurbel
XTR Pedalen


----------



## T!ll (21. August 2008)

@G.K.: dein XC sieht verdammt geil aus mit den SL´S, echt das schönste was ich bisher gesehen habe, total schick 

Noch etwas von meinem XC 8.0


----------



## Hot Wheels (21. August 2008)

@vori2003 warum haste den Trigger gegen nen Gripshifter getauscht ?


----------



## Assfight (21. August 2008)

Ich habe hier einiger mit Windcutter'n gesehn. Können die mir mal sagen wie die Bremsen?


----------



## LoB (21. August 2008)

Hot Wheels schrieb:


> @vori2003 warum haste den Trigger gegen nen Gripshifter getauscht ?



Wahrscheinlich wegen der Microrasterung. So kannst du den Umwerfer selbst und viel genauer auf die Kettenlinie einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vori2003 (21. August 2008)

LoB schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wegen der Microrasterung. So kannst du den Umwerfer selbst und viel genauer auf die Kettenlinie einstellen.



Genau das ist der Grund, und weil ich den Unwerfer so auch für mich schneller 
schalten kann (dies ist aber reine Empfindung ).

Gruß

Vori


----------



## G.K. (21. August 2008)

@ T!ll Einfach nur,  Danke!! Sowas hört jeder gerne!
(Sind alles Austauschteile aus Alt Fahrrad, ist natürlich ein toller Zufall, daß das optisch passt.) 
Dein XC 8.0 wär mir trotzdem lieber. Tja! Technik, die begeistert. 
Muß mir diese Technik/Gewicht halt langsam basteln.
Gruaß aus'm Allgäu


----------



## le duy nhut (24. August 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> @G.K.: dein XC sieht verdammt geil aus mit den SL´S, echt das schönste was ich bisher gesehen habe, total schick
> 
> Noch etwas von meinem XC 8.0




Was für einen Easton Lenker hast du denn an deinem 8.0 ?


----------



## T!ll (24. August 2008)

Ist ein EA 70, Aluminium und 635mm breit.


----------



## Fryrish (24. August 2008)

gewicht?


----------



## T!ll (24. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung, muss ich mal nachwiegen.


----------



## LoB (8. September 2008)

Meine Nerve XC ist endlich zurück von der Diät - es hat ca. 1350g abgenommen!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kharma (9. September 2008)

Yesssss!
Da hast Du dir echt Mühe gegeben. Den Wettbewerb verlier ich gern ; )
Gratuliere...auf in den Dreck, hehe


----------



## LoB (9. September 2008)

Kharma schrieb:


> Yesssss!
> Da hast Du dir echt Mühe gegeben. Den Wettbewerb verlier ich gern ; )
> Gratuliere...auf in den Dreck, hehe



Du hast nich verloren! Theoretisch is deins leichter, es is nich fair unsere Nerves zu vergleichen, wenn du ne 500g Stütze im Sitzrohr hast .
Und du kannst ja immernoch der Schnellere von uns beiden sein .


----------



## T!ll (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich die XC Galerie mal wieder ausgraben  Hab am Wochenende Bilders gemacht, der Rest kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach ich auch mal hier mit


----------



## Hundebein (29. Dezember 2008)

hat nicht jmd ein paar Bilder vom Lenker? Und ne Frontansicht wär auch mal bombig! )) vielen dank!


----------



## T!ll (29. Dezember 2008)

Einmal Frontansicht


----------



## Hundebein (29. Dezember 2008)

sehr sehr cool!!


----------



## T!ll (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke


----------



## paranze (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo !

Da will ich mich doch auch mal hier einklinken und mein Nerve XC 5.0 Modell 2007 (Größe S) zeigen !

Das Bild zeigt mein Bike nach der ersten Tour und im Hintergrund seht ihr übrigens auch die Pullen Bier, mit denen ich mit meinem Kumpel auf mein neues Bike angestossen habe !

Grüße an alle aus dem Siegerland von Christian


----------



## scoobydo (18. Januar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Harzberti (21. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Bilder vom XC 6.0 SE fidest Du hier:


Leider ist der Ton beim umwandeln auf der Strecke geblieben. Sonst könntest Du die Bilder mit Rammstein's *"Benzin"* betrachten.


----------



## scoobydo (30. Januar 2009)

Vorher





[/URL][/IMG]
Nacher





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (30. Januar 2009)

Ist das ne F120? Schwarz fand ich schöner


----------



## T!ll (31. Januar 2009)

Noch mal was von mir..


----------



## scoobydo (1. Februar 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ist das ne F120? Schwarz fand ich schöner



Ja,ist ne F 120 rlc,hab ich zum Schnäppchenpreis nagelneu bekommen.Die vorher war ne F 100 rlc,aber die 20 mm mehr Federweg haben sich rentiert,und "weiß" find ich schick.


----------



## flotho (17. Februar 2009)

birjoh schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das Rahmengrösse S?


----------



## Fettkonserve (18. Februar 2009)

Ja.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (18. Februar 2009)

2009er XC 6.0 Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (18. Februar 2009)

@Ruhrpott - Biker

Was für eine Schrittlänge bzw. Körpergröße hast du denn????


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (18. Februar 2009)

Körpergröße: ca. 176 cm
Schrittlänge: ca. 83 cm

Passt perfekt!


----------



## Sunset84 (18. Februar 2009)

Danke, dann müsste meines in M auch passen....


----------



## flotho (18. Februar 2009)

flotho schrieb:


> ist das Rahmengrösse S?



wie gross bist du bin 172 meinst bei mir ausreichend?


----------



## Fettkonserve (20. Februar 2009)

Da hier ja gerade lieber über Sinn und Unsinn von Gepäckträgern diskutiert wird, sage ich mal was dazu.

Ich bin exakt 172cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 80cm.
Baue gerade eine Canyon CF in Größe S auf und muss sagen, dass die Größe S für meine Größe schon sehr grenzwertig ist. Die 350mm Sattelstütze ist nicht ausreichend (oder extrem grenzwertig ausgezogen) und der Vorbau muss bei mir mind. 120mm lang sein, damit die Geometrie hinhaut.

Die Gefahr bei einem zu kleinen Rahmen sind Spacertürme und ein viel zu langer Vorbau...gerade wenn deine Arme noch ein bisschen länger sind als der Durchschnitt. Beim bergab fahren wegen der Last auf dem Vorderrad unangenehm zu fahren...

Aber ich würde mir wieder ein S holen - ich will ja den wendigen Roadster und nicht die dahin gleitende Limousine fahren


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Februar 2009)

1. Wo wird hier über Gepäckträger diskutiert?
2. Was hat dein Beitrag mit Gepäckträgern zu tun?
3. Du sprichst negativ über die Größe S bei deiner Körpergröße und würdest dir immer wieder ein Bike in S kaufen?

Manche Leute verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## knuspi (20. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> 1. Wo wird hier über Gepäckträger diskutiert?
> 2. Was hat dein Beitrag mit Gepäckträgern zu tun?
> 3. Du sprichst negativ über die Größe S bei deiner Körpergröße und würdest dir immer wieder ein Bike in S kaufen?
> 
> Manche Leute verstehe ich nicht...


 
Genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch grad gedacht. Und durch einen ellenlangen Vorbau wird dein S-Bike sicher auch nicht zum Roadster


----------



## flotho (20. Februar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt das Nerve XC8.0 in Gr. S bestellt und vertraue mal auf die PPS einstellungen bei Canyon bin 172/78 gross hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand die RAL Nummer von dieser Farbe sagen ?
die Farbe heisst copper.
habe schon ein par Email Anfragen und Telefonanrufe bei Canyon gemacht, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Bis jetzt hat mich noch niemand zurückgerufen, oder zurückgemailt.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte !


----------



## Schulle (25. Februar 2009)

gäh, Du weisst schon, dass der Thread nix mit AM zu tun hat, gele. Außerdem willst Du jetzt jeden Canyon-Thrad damit zupflastern?

Aber nix desto trotz ist das mein persönliches LIEBLINGS-CANYON-BIKE-2009......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber wenn Canyon sich zu fein ist mir zu helfen, vielleicht können mir dann die Canyon Fahrer weiterhelfen ?

Gruss


----------



## johnnyg (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich will nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb hier.
Meine Sattelklemme am Nerve XC aus 2007 ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 
Jetzt will ich mir eine neue bestellen, weiß aber nicht so recht welche passen würde. Habt ihr nen Tipp für mich welche gut sind und vor allem wie sind die Maße?
Ich habe die Suche schon bemüht aber die ergab nichts nützliches...

schonmal vielen dank 

Über die Garantie ist bei der Sattelklemme bestimmt nichts zu machen oder? Die neuen Klemmen sollen ja besser sein.


----------



## scoobydo (28. Februar 2009)

Ich wÃ¼rde dir dir die "tune WÃ¼rger"empfehlen.Die gibt es in 31,8 und 34,9 mm,muÃt du nachmessen was passt.Kostet 49â¬.Sieht top aus und hat in BIKE oder Mountainbike mit super abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

Ihr redet zu viel und zeigt zu wenig Fotos!

Ick war schonmal da und bin wieder "back" jetzt mit neuer Lackierung und Gespritztem

 Aber inzwischen ist mein Nerve wohl'n Oldie


----------



## Hot Wheels (7. März 2009)

@ Kharma  Geil, wo haste das machen lassen ?

@ Kuwahades  geh mit dem Foto zu einem Lackierer der kann dir 
das  sagen, allerdings sieht der original Farbton immer etwas anders als
auf den Canyonfotos aus.

@ johnnyg  Hope ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ Hot Wheels
Das ist ne getrennte Arbeit gewesen:
Hinterbau und Rahmen wurden getrennt gepulvert (Hinterbau weiÃ und Rahmen schwarz)
120 â¬ insgesamt, in NeukÃ¶lln...
Dann zum Airbrusher nach Wedding gefahren. Also Airbrush plus Klarlack fÃ¼r kompletten Rahmen: 280 â¬
Genaue Adressen liefer ich auf Wunsch : )

@ johnnyg 
Stimmt.. hab auch ne Hope dran. Passt von den MaÃen her (bei meinem 2007er), was bei anderen schwierig war: Hab den Umfang: 36.4
Sowohl die Schnellspanner-Methode als auch die reine Klemmschelle


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ Hot wheels
Erfahrungswerte... nächstes mal würde ich den HInterbau nur pulvern und den Hauptrahmen komplett zum Airbrusher geben, was mir jetzt im nachhinein selber einleuchtet ; )


----------



## Cortezsi (7. März 2009)

Kharma schrieb:


> @ Hot Wheels
> Das ist ne getrennte Arbeit gewesen:
> Hinterbau und Rahmen wurden getrennt gepulvert (Hinterbau weiß und Rahmen schwarz)
> 120  insgesamt, in Neukölln...
> ...



400 Ocken wär mir das keinesfalls wert, die würde ich in hochwertige Teile stecken, dann hätte man auch was davon.
Ich weiß leicht provo, aber ein Rad ist m.E. zum fahren da und nicht zum anschauen. Außerdem wirds dreckig und dann sieht man das Ganze "Gespritze und Gepulver" eh nicht mehr.

Aber schick schaut es schon aus, daß muß ich zugeben.


----------



## Hot Wheels (7. März 2009)

Hab auch schon mal dran gedacht den Rahmen anders zu gestalten,
das Canyondesign wird irgendwann doch etwas langweilig.
Da freut es mich mal was anderes zu sehen   !

Ist mir aber momentan zu kostspielig, ich hab eh schon wieder ne Menge 
Geld fürs radeln ausgegeben und neue Spd-Schuhe werden jetzt auch noch
fällig.

Dein Bike ist schon echt nen Eyecatcher, auch die Komponenten sind chick !!!
Ist da außer dem Dämpfer noch irgendwas original ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (7. März 2009)

Kharmas Bike sieht richtig gut aus, mal erfrischend anders 

Zurück zum Thema mit ein paar Bildern (wenn auch nichts interessantes):


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ Corteszi
Keine Provo...hast ja ein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit : )
Es WIRD definitiv gefahren und es wird definitiv Kratzer bekommen! Und es wird schmutzig werden und ich werd es putzen müssen... Wo ist also das Problem? Hochwertige Teile sind genug dran... Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisirchen, gelle?
Es darf ja trotzdem gut aussehen...sonst würden wir hier keine Galerie betreiben.

@Hot Wheels
Nö, inzwischen nicht mehr. Hatte mir eh das Rahmenkit gekauft und dann langsam herumgebaut. Also wirklich nur der Dämpfer und unter der Schminke der Rahmen. Selbst die Lager sind getauscht, da die meiner Meinung wirklich nicht doll sind...
Aber hat Canyon nach inzwischen auch nachgesteuert.

Jaaa, war teuer... aber darüber sollte hier wohl niemand etwas von sich geben ; )


----------



## johnnyg (7. März 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, hab mal bei Canyon angefragt ob was über Garantie zu machen ist, glaub ja nicht dran aber wer weiß... 


@ Kharma: Sieht wirklich top aus!


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ T!ll

Sag mal, welcher Jahrgang ist dein Nerve? Ich seh nämlich, das dein RP-Dämpfer seinen Luftpumpen-Eingang sehr viel besser gelegt hat als meinen. Ich muss mich mit meinem ges.Gewicht auf das Fahrrad legen, damit meine Federung sich zusammenzieht, sonst komme ich so gut wie gar nicht mit der Pumpe dran 
Liegt genua unter der Wippe vom Rahmen
Sehr Semi-Optimal!!


----------



## Hot Wheels (7. März 2009)

Das Problem kenn ich, ist ne totale Fehlkonstruktion. 
Wenn man die Pumpe endlich drauf hat und den Sattel entlastet, muÃ
man Angst haben das einem das Ventil vom DÃ¤mpfer abreisst.

Ich hab damals bei Canyon angerufen, die haben mir sofort kostenlos einen passenden
Adapter zugeschickt, ist so nen Teil von Toppeak kostet normalerweise 10 â¬.
Mit dem Teil ist es jetzt auch kein Problem mehr, ohne aber echt ne Zumutung.
Soviel ich weiÃ kommt man bei RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L besonders schlecht dran.

T!ll scheint das Problem aber nicht zu haben, so wie das Ventil bei ihm angelegt ist,
ist vielleicht nen 08 Bike.


----------



## Kharma (7. März 2009)

@ hot wheelz

*werd-grün-vor-neid* Umsonst? Menno
Muß ick mir wohl och zulegen... nach so langer Zeit werd ich das Ding wohl nicht bekommen...grummel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Wheels (8. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272198&highlight=d%E4mpferpumpen+adapter

Ließ dir mal diesen kurzen Thread durch und versuch dich darauf zu
berufen.
Wenn die keinen mehr rausrücken, mußte das Teil halt kaufen, bei Rose
gibts ne Billigversion davon.
Das Teil lohnt sich, schon alleine um deine lackierte Wippe zu schonen.

Gruß


----------



## T!ll (8. März 2009)

@Kharma: Ist ein 08er Modell, hab auch schon öfter was über Probleme mit der Erreichbarkeit des Ventils gelesen, bei mir klappts aber optimal


----------



## arleul (10. März 2009)

so, hier mein nerve xc7 aus `07

siehe fotos


----------



## Fryrish (10. März 2009)

mach doch bitte n bild hier in thread. hab keinen bock im fotoalbum rumzuklicken.


----------



## Laurids (10. März 2009)

arleul schrieb:


> so, hier mein nerve xc7 aus `07
> 
> siehe fotos



welche Größe ist das denn? Wirkt kompakt...


----------



## arleul (11. März 2009)

Laurids schrieb:


> welche Größe ist das denn? Wirkt kompakt...



ist grösse s. bin nur 1,72 m.


----------



## fittschy (17. März 2009)

ich finde dieser Fred gehört auf die erste Seite.
habe leider nur ein schlechtes Foto
demnächst mehr    versprochen


----------



## T!ll (17. März 2009)

Vielleich kann ja einer der Mods den Thread unter die Große Galerie positionieren, wär super


----------



## johnnyg (17. März 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Vielleich kann ja einer der Mods den Thread unter die Große Galerie positionieren, wär super




Find ich übertrieben, dann könnt man ja für jede Kategorie Bike, eine eigene Galerie aufmachen.... dann lieber die Actionpics nach oben


----------



## T!ll (17. März 2009)

Der Vorschlag war ja von fittschy geäußert worden 
Die Action-Galerie gehört eigentlich sowieso nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fittschy (18. März 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag war ja von fittschy geäußert worden
> Die Action-Galerie gehört eigentlich sowieso nach oben.


 ich wollte nur mehr Fotos von unseren Bikes sehen


----------



## fittschy (23. März 2009)

hier die ersten versprochenen Bilder und zurück auf die erste Seite


----------



## simon82 (3. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Canyon XC 7 von 2006. Habe die  Avid Juicy 7 gegen die Magura Marta SL getauscht und mittlerweile auch n Ritchey WCS lenker dran:






Gruß,
Simon


----------



## Sunset84 (13. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Nerve XC.... 

Ach ja es hat sich wirklich jeder Tag welchen ich auf dieses Bike warten musste gelohnt.


----------



## Assfight (13. April 2009)

Hübsch.​


----------



## fittschy (30. April 2009)

Watt iss, sind hier alle XC Fahrer vom Planet gekippt  ICH WILL MEHHR PHOTOS


----------



## fittschy (30. April 2009)

hier noch ein paar von mir


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (30. April 2009)




----------



## T!ll (30. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fittschy (30. April 2009)

na also geht doch, weiter so


----------



## paranze (30. April 2009)

flotho schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt das Nerve XC8.0 in Gr. S bestellt und vertraue mal auf die PPS einstellungen bei Canyon bin 172/78 gross hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.



Habe fast die gleichen Maße (172/75) und fahre das Nerve XC in S.
Wird dir optimal passen !

Viel Spaß damit !!!


----------



## flx_ch (20. Mai 2009)

Hier mein XC. Ist schon eine Weile da, jedoch zwischenzeitl. eingedreckt


----------



## fittschy (20. Mai 2009)

super Farbe   -  nett nett  - viel Spaß damit


----------



## alu-xb (20. Mai 2009)

vorallem MEHR BILDER...
alles sehr schöne bikes


----------



## Hot Wheels (21. Mai 2009)

Sieht gut aus in rot !
Das Canyon die Räder in der Schweiz als Coast verkaufen muß war mir bewußt,
aber nicht dass die Labels nur Aufkleber sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flx_ch (21. Mai 2009)

Ja am Telefon hatte man mir schon gesagt, dass ich mir keine Gedanken machen soll wegen dem Coast, dass "fällt eh irgendwann ab". Als dann das Bike kam wusste ich warum ^^ 
Auf der anderen Seite war sogar noch ein halber cm von dem Canyon Schriftzug zu sehen. Selbst auf dem Drehmomentschlüssel wars überklebt


----------



## Groudon (22. Mai 2009)

wieso muss Canyon ihre BIkes als COAST verkaufen in da Schweiz? oO


----------



## flx_ch (22. Mai 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> wieso muss Canyon ihre BIkes als COAST verkaufen in da Schweiz? oO



deswg ... http://www.canyon.ch/
sonst macht der zoll zicken


----------



## Groudon (22. Mai 2009)

ah - ok


----------



## Tribe86 (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist mein XC 2008


----------



## Crissi (26. Mai 2009)

flx_ch schrieb:


> deswg ... http://www.canyon.ch/
> sonst macht der zoll zicken


----------



## Hot Wheels (26. Mai 2009)

lass dich mal nicht erwischen


----------



## Tribe86 (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## sudden (1. Juni 2009)

man man man, gibts denn hier keine weissen xc´s ? na dann muss ich das mal schnell ändern, hier meins


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. Juni 2009)

Schick  Ich habe mir ein schwarzes gekauft, da dieses eher lieferbar war. Eigentlich wollte ich auch ein weißes, aber im Nachhinein gefällt mir das Schwarze besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (4. Juni 2009)

sudden schrieb:


> man man man, gibts denn hier keine weissen xc´s ? na dann muss ich das mal schnell ändern, hier meins


Hier noch eins, hab jetzt die ersten 1000km runter und finds immernoch einfach geil!  Hab inzwischen noch nen paar weiße Akzente angebracht, neue Griffe fehlen noch, die originalen nerven einfach nur.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (4. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, die Griffe tausche ich bei meinem auch als nächstes aus.

Bei dir wird der Federweg ja gut ausgenutzt


----------



## sudden (7. Juni 2009)

yeah noch ein weisses! auch hübsch! wie lange haste für deine 1000km gebraucht?

gruß
sudden


----------



## torisch (7. Juni 2009)

sudden schrieb:


> yeah noch ein weisses! auch hübsch! wie lange haste für deine 1000km gebraucht?
> 
> gruß
> sudden



Habs am 18.04. bekommen, also ca. 1,5 Monate.


----------



## Maddin182 (8. Juni 2009)

Das ist mal verdammt schnell. Fast jeden Tag gefahrn, was?


----------



## -PACE- (11. Juni 2009)

mein xc6 von 2005

2005





und 2009


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder was geändert


----------



## nivarox (18. Juni 2009)

Morgen!


----------



## bone peeler (18. Juni 2009)

Hey... hast Du mein Bike fotografiert??? ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buerer (18. Juni 2009)

So stell dann auch mal Meins rein. Aufgenommen bei der Ersten Tour in der alten Heimat!






Aber erst seit ich wieder zurück im Schwarzwald bin weiß ich wirklich was ich mir mit diesem genialen Bike gegönnt habe


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (19. Juni 2009)

Schalke 

Hier im Pott kann man auch wunderbar fahren.


----------



## thto (19. Juni 2009)

bike is very nice aber die nr1 im revier ist nuuur der bvb !


----------



## buerer (19. Juni 2009)

thto schrieb:


> bike is very nice aber die nr1 im revier ist nuuur der bvb !



Mit dem Bike stimme ich dir zu  zu der anderen Sache äußer ich mich nicht .



Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Schalke
> 
> Hier im Pott kann man auch wunderbar fahren.



Richtig! (das Bild ist nun mein Desktop, das Bike und dahinter das "Wohnzimmer")

Und, ja auch im Pott kann man Super fahren, bis vor 2 Jahren war ich davon auch üüberzeugt und bin es auch bis Heut noch. Aber im Schwarzwald geht's tatsächlich noch ein bisschen besser ;-).


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (3. Juli 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dann will ich die XC Galerie mal wieder ausgraben  Hab am Wochenende Bilders gemacht, der Rest kommt noch.



Mein Traumbike!!

Ich überlege immer mein Cube AMS pro am Jahresende zu verkaufen und mir ein XC zu kaufen. Hattest du irgendwelche Probleme oder sind dir Schwachstellen bekannt?


----------



## Redshred (31. August 2009)

Hallo 
wie lang sind eigentlich an den Canyon XC Modellen die Syntace P6 Sattelstützen?



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanimal (14. September 2009)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a Nerve XC frame size M, can you help me ? I don't speak Deutsch sorry .


----------



## Centi (14. September 2009)




----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (15. September 2009)

Einfach ein tolles Rad. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und unfallfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Centi (15. September 2009)

Vielen Dank! 

Ist wirklich ein geiles Rad, allerdings 100% zufrieden bin ich erst, seit der DT Dämpfer drin ist, und ich hinten den vollen Federweg sahnig nutzen kann.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (15. September 2009)

War der Fox nicht so gut?


----------



## Centi (15. September 2009)

Nö, egal welcher Sag eingestellt war, wurden mehr als zwei Zentimeter Federweg nicht genutzt. Na und dann brauche ich mir kein Bike mit 12cm Federweg kaufen, wenn nur 9,... genutzt werden. 

Der DT passt jetzt aber wirklich genial zum Hinterbau, und es wird jeder Milimeter Federweg genutzt.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (15. September 2009)

Auf dem Bild ist aber noch der Fox, welcher DT ist eingebaut, evtl. neues Bild? Wie schwer bist du und welche Strecken fährst du?


----------



## Centi (15. September 2009)

Richtig, jetzt ist der DT XM 180 drin, super günstig bei bikediscount bekommen und sogar nach dem Verkauf des Fox plus gemacht.

Bilder habe ich noch keine nach dem Umbau gemacht. Wohne im Allgäu und fahre fast nur extreme Sachen, also liegt es nicht an mir, das der Federweg nicht genutzt wurde.

Canyon hat mir auch angeboten, den Dämpfer einzuschicken, aber da solche Aktionen ewig dauern (und ich das Bike zum Fahren brauche), hatte ich darauf keine Lust. Und am Ende kommt das Ding zurück und funktioniert genau so bescheiden wie vorher. Ein anderer Vorteil des DT sind die haltbarerern Buchsen. 

Und wie gesagt, jetzt läuft das gute Stück bestens.


----------



## FOX1494 (20. September 2009)

hier mal meins


----------



## Met87 (25. September 2009)

Guten Abend ...

Habe nur eine kurze Frage ....

Versuche die Vorbau Länge des Nerve XC 6.0 2009 rauszubekommen ... handelt sich um den Syntace F 139 ... schwanke mit meinen Messungen zwischen 110 und 120mm ... 

Wollte mir einen neuen Vorbau holen....

Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. September 2009)

Wieg ihn doch 

75 mm: 125 g
90 mm: 128 g
105 mm: 137 g
120 mm: 146 g
135 mm: 151 g

Würde dann deinen Angaben zufolge auf 120mm tippen... ansonsten ist die Vorbaulänge (laut Canyon-Webseite, rechts unten) entsprechend der Rahmengröße...


----------



## Redshred (25. September 2009)

1. welche RH
2. zumindest beim 119 stehts hinten drauf
3. steht auch bei den Geometriedaten auf der Canyon  HP

.


----------



## Met87 (25. September 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten ...

Es handelt sich um einen 18,5er Rahmen .. laut HP sehe ich gerade ist der Vorbau 90mm ... kommt mir arg kurz vor ... werde ihn bei Gelegenheit wirklich mal wiegen, dann müsste ich es ja wissen!

Habe ihn eigentlich von allen Seiten begutachtet, habe dabei leider keine Größenangabe gefunden!


----------



## Redshred (25. September 2009)

Die Länge wird mitte-mitte gemessen


----------



## Met87 (25. September 2009)

Okay Thema hat sich erledigt ... Danke .. handelt sich um 90mm!!!

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## jedy (27. September 2009)

bike sieht irgendwie winzig aus auf dem bild ...


----------



## nismo2002 (27. September 2009)

Sooo, hier mal wieder ein etwas älterer Vertreter aus dem Canyon-Programm 

Mein 05'er XC3
ein paar neue Parts sind auch dran:
*Rock Shox Revelation (100-130)
*XT-Kurbel
*kürzerer Vorbau
*neuer Lenker mit Ergon Enduro '09


----------



## kugellager (1. Oktober 2009)

ich gehöre nun auch zu den stolzen canyon xc bikern *g*
hier mein xc4, jedoch mit ein paar anderen parts. unter anderem eine rs revelatin (110-140)


----------



## Centi (7. Oktober 2009)

Traumwetter, Traumrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.F.F. (10. Oktober 2009)




----------



## T!ll (10. Oktober 2009)

artgerechte Haltung


----------



## torisch (4. März 2010)

Setup 2010  
Neu sind:
- Räder DT Swiss 240s mit XR400 Felgen
- RoRo mit Continental Supersonic Schläuchen
- Marta SL mit R1 Bremsscheiben. Wiegt so wie's da steht ca. 12kg.


----------



## vtrkalle (4. März 2010)

hallo torisch, sag mal bist du Alkoholiker oder Südtiroler Fan 



torisch schrieb:


> Setup 2010
> Neu sind:
> - Räder DT Swiss 240s mit XR400 Felgen
> - RoRo mit Continental Supersonic Schläuchen
> ...


----------



## fittschy (4. März 2010)

auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## torisch (4. März 2010)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> hallo torisch, sag mal bist du Alkoholiker oder Südtiroler Fan


Das is quasi ein "Finisher-Kappl", von der letzjährigen Transalp.  Suche zurzeit nen Bierkappl das besser zum weiß-rot-schwarz Farbkonzept paßt.
@fittschy: Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morphix (19. März 2010)

Mein nagelneues Canyon XC 9, frisch aus dem Karton.

Mittlerweile hab ich schon ganze 50 km runter und bin total verliebt in das Bike.


----------



## Asatru (19. März 2010)

Morphix schrieb:


> Mein nagelneues Canyon XC 9, frisch aus dem Karton.
> 
> Mittlerweile hab ich schon ganze 50 km runter und bin total verliebt in das Bike.



Das sieht auf dem Foto noch geiler aus als auf der Website. Wird wohl eine gute Entscheidung das XC 9.0 zu bestellen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. März 2010)

Wenn du schon 50km gefahren bist, warum hast du dann die Pedalen wieder abgemacht ?

VG
Marco


----------



## Morphix (21. März 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wenn du schon 50km gefahren bist, warum hast du dann die Pedalen wieder abgemacht ?



Öhm, das Bild ist an dem Tag gemacht, als ich das Bike gerade bekam. Die 50 Km kamen dann Tage später.
Das Bike macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Sven90 (21. März 2010)

Servus,

steh gerade vor der Entescheidung mir ein Nerve Xc zu holen, schwanke allerdings noch zwischen 6.0 und 7.0 , lohnt sich der Aufpreis, inwiefern machen sich die "besseren" Bremsen, Laufräder bemerkbar?

Danke
Sven


----------



## Sersch (21. März 2010)

diesen post bitte löschen (falscher thread)


----------



## Mecci (22. März 2010)

Asatru schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Foto noch geiler aus als auf der Website. Wird wohl eine gute Entscheidung das XC 9.0 zu bestellen.



liegt warscheinlich an der tiefer gelegten Front , dennoch würde ich empfehlen da was dran zu machen !!


----------



## T!ll (22. März 2010)

So sah's direkt nach dem Abholen aus.....



(Pedale waren nur vorübergehend dran)

....und so sieht's heute aus


----------



## Cortezsi (22. März 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> So sah's direkt nach dem Abholen aus.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holla, war bestimmt viel Arbeit:
- neu verputzt
- neues Fenster reingeschnitten
- unten Steine
- neu gepflastert
ist schön geworden.
Habt Ihr auch dann gleich eine Wärmedämmung drauf gemacht?


----------



## Strider (22. März 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Holla, war bestimmt viel Arbeit:
> - neu verputzt
> - neues Fenster reingeschnitten
> - unten Steine
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube elite 1 (23. März 2010)

kein gutes Bild,aber trotzdem...


----------



## cypoman (23. März 2010)

Strider schrieb:


>



Holla, war bestimmt viel Arbeit:
- neu verputzt
- neues Fenster reingeschnitten
- unten Steine
- neu gepflastert
ist schön geworden.
Habt Ihr auch dann gleich eine Wärmedämmung drauf gemacht? 

ich lach gerade Tränen !!!


----------



## T!ll (23. März 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Holla, war bestimmt viel Arbeit:
> - neu verputzt
> - neues Fenster reingeschnitten
> - unten Steine
> ...


----------



## torisch (2. April 2010)

Paar Bilder:


----------



## Morphix (5. April 2010)

So, mein relativ neues XC9 durfte dann auch schon mal raus und ein wenig spielen. 
Ich bin aber noch vorsichtig und lasse es ruhig angehen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. April 2010)

GEIL!

Bitte SOFORT verraten, welche Bremsleitungen das sind!


----------



## Redshred (5. April 2010)

Schönes Nerv XC9



> verraten, welche Bremsleitungen


Hmmm
Die wo dazu gehören???!!!
Formula R1

ist wenigstens ein gescheiter Sattel drauf

sind das die alten Schwalbe NN auf einem 2010 Rad?

mach den Schnellspanner vorne nach oben bevor du ein Ast aufgabelst !!!


----------



## Morphix (6. April 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> GEIL!
> 
> Bitte SOFORT verraten, welche Bremsleitungen das sind!


Das sind die Bremsleitungen der Formula R1.
Die waren standardmäßig drauf.


----------



## Morphix (6. April 2010)

Redshred schrieb:


> sind das die alten Schwalbe NN auf einem 2010 Rad?


Öhm, keine Ahnung. Es ist auf jeden Fall das 2010er Rad, aber woran erkenne ich, von wann die Reifen sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexFD (6. April 2010)

Morphix schrieb:


> Das sind die Bremsleitungen der Formula R1.
> Die waren standardmäßig drauf.


 Komisch, ich hab mir auch das 2010 XC 9 zugelegt aber bei mir sind die Bremsleitungen schwarz.


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. April 2010)

AlexFD schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab mir auch das 2010 XC 9 zugelegt aber bei mir sind die Bremsleitungen schwarz.



Eben. Auch auf der Canyon HP sind die Leitungen in schwarz abgebildet, deshalb bin ich jetzt mehr als erstaunt.

Sehen ja aus wie Stahlflex....


----------



## Morphix (6. April 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Eben. Auch auf der Canyon HP sind die Leitungen in schwarz abgebildet, deshalb bin ich jetzt mehr als erstaunt.
> 
> Sehen ja aus wie Stahlflex....


Ich habe gerade nachgesehen. Es sind tatsächlich feine Stahlflex-Leitungen.
Dies war ein Vorführmodell bei Canyon, ich habs aber direkt über deren Internetseite gekauft. (-100 EUR).


----------



## H8machine (7. April 2010)

Also auf meinem 2010er XC 8 sind die 2010er Nobbys druff.


----------



## H8machine (8. April 2010)

Hier mein Nerve XC.
Macht mich bitte nicht wegen der Hörnchen fertich


----------



## Harzberti (8. April 2010)

Boohha, was hast'n da für hässliche Hörnchen dran!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (8. April 2010)

neee würden wir nie machen
sag mal was sind das für komische Dinger auf deinem Lenker 




H8machine schrieb:


> Hier mein Nerve XC.
> Macht mich bitte nicht wegen der Hörnchen fertich


----------



## T!ll (8. April 2010)

wääääh die Hörnchen......


----------



## H8machine (8. April 2010)

Ja ich kriech hier auch noch nen Hörnchen wenn dat so weitergeht


----------



## Redshred (8. April 2010)




----------



## ChrisKing (10. April 2010)

kleines update mit ein paar neuen teilen..

thomson vorbau
thomson sattelstütze
2010 nobby nic reifen
xt kurbel 
ritchey wcs ergo schraubgriffe
poploc hebel vom lenker entfernt


----------



## bone peeler (2. Mai 2010)

Mein Nerve auf dem permanent-MTB-Kurs in Sulzbach/Main





... auf der Burg Frankenstein





... und mal kurz vorm verladen


----------



## paradisoinferno (2. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du die vordere Bremsleitung wie üblich zwischen Felge und Gabel verlegst wäre sie womöglich nicht so stark auf Zug....


----------



## bone peeler (2. Mai 2010)

Hatte zwar noch keine Probleme damit aber werde den Rat mal beherzigen


----------



## Redshred (2. Mai 2010)

Frisch eingeweiht diese Woche hat seit Oktober auf seinen Einsatz gewartet:








[/URL][/IMG]


Ein bisschen kampfwertgesteigert:
203/180mm
Michelin Wildgripr
gescheiten Sattel
Vorbau und Sattelstütze verlängert
Cateye Astrale


----------



## mcmoos (3. Mai 2010)

Hast die Crossmax mit den Reifen gleich mitgetauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (3. Mai 2010)

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Michelin Wildgrip R?
Wie gut sind die bei Nässe und/oder Schlamm?


----------



## Redshred (3. Mai 2010)

> Hast die Crossmax mit den Reifen gleich mitgetauscht?


? das ist ein 9er Model von 2009 sind also die original Laufräder, die sind nur noch drauf weil ich im Sommer Tubless mit milch fahren  will.



> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Michelin Wildgrip R?
> Wie gut sind die bei Nässe und/oder Schlamm?



ich halte das Profil für gut und ich habe ein untersteuernden reifen lieber, wenn der Grippr vorne  rutscht  kann ich noch ein bisschen spielen.
Die frage ist eher wie lange er hält und ob Stollen ausreißen

Der Reifen ist gut verarbeitet ,hat eine gröbere Karkasse als ein NN, und ist mit 57mm genau wie angegeben.

muss die Reifen erst noch unter allen Bedingungen testen ,aber ich komm mit allem klar!!
*
und zur R1 es Quietscht noch nichts!!!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7110878#post7110878


.


----------



## NeroKnight (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Nerve XC 6.0



















[/URL][/IMG]

http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/EICniVOl66WHbeZV00sPuYbkTYBgVOvMpEnEP6r6rvE?feat=directlink


----------



## NeroKnight (11. Juni 2010)

So und nun mal mit beleuchtung fürs 24h rennen Duisburg 




http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/8txu-BzvxCQLlngyVcjmaIbkTYBgVOvMpEnEP6r6rvE?feat=directlink


----------



## NeroKnight (11. Juni 2010)

So und nun mal mit Beleuchtung fürs 24h Rennen Duisburg 




http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/p5BtePeF0GiwZRZFzPMHR4bkTYBgVOvMpEnEP6r6rvE?feat=directlink


----------



## nidisticht (13. Juni 2010)

Kleine XC Gallerie... ?? Ich kann von meinem großen Zebra kaum die Augen lassen. War nach Erhalt auch gleich auf ihm Reiten am Tegernsee Marathon. Wahnsinn  Da kann mein Uralt Bergwerk Mercury längst nicht mehr mithalten. Und die Formular schnurrte wie ´ne Raubkatze bei den schnellen Downhills am Marathon. Jetzt gilt es die raubtierhafte Art zu bändigen - hoffe ja auf 3 mal pro Woche.. Denn ein hochgebiergs Tripp steht auch noch an. Und wenn alles klappt dann in kürze im Spessart beim Marathon in Frammersbach... So long und happy Trails... 
nidisticht ... www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## bohne125 (27. August 2010)

hallo,

ich fahre seid 6 wochen das canyon nerve xc 8.0 und muss sagen, ein top bike.
es stimmt einfach alles, man muß keine teile austauschen.

und das gerede über gewichtersparnisse von einigen gramm, vielleicht mal etwas bewußter essen, dann spart ihr gewicht ;-)

gruß guido


----------



## geländeradler (27. August 2010)

NeroKnight schrieb:


> So und nun mal mit Beleuchtung fürs 24h Rennen Duisburg



Da kann ich mit... mein Nerve XC (und ich) bei SIS 2010.


----------



## torisch (29. August 2010)

Vor 2 Wochen Transalp auf der Albrecht-Route 
Fimberpass: 



Im Val di Rezzallo:



Auf dem Passo dell' Alpe:


 
Auf der Montozzo-Scharte:



Leider waren die 6 Tage wiedermal viel zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. September 2010)

fittschy schrieb:


> Watt iss, sind hier alle XC Fahrer vom Planet gekippt  ICH WILL MEHHR PHOTOS


----------



## HubbyXC (27. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit Dezember 09 stolzer besitzer eines XC 6.0 Modell 2010 in weiß. Der beste Kauf den ich bis jetzt machen konnte. ich hätte da aber ne frage. Ich will es über den winter etwas modifizieren und wollte fragen ob einer vielleicht weiß ob die hammeschmidt kurbel auch ins XC passt. Im AM gibts die ab werk. Ich weiß es gibt die Kurbel eignetlich nur als AM oder FR version gibt. 
Vielleicht kann mit hier jemand helfen. Ihr seit ja die XC spezialisten.

Danke


----------



## vtrkalle (27. September 2010)

ich glaub nicht das das geht das XC hat kein ISCG-03 oder ISCG-05Befestigung für die Kettenführung am Rahmen 



HubbyXC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit Dezember 09 stolzer besitzer eines XC 6.0 Modell 2010 in weiß. Der beste Kauf den ich bis jetzt machen konnte. ich hätte da aber ne frage. Ich will es über den winter etwas modifizieren und wollte fragen ob einer vielleicht weiß ob die hammeschmidt kurbel auch ins XC passt. Im AM gibts die ab werk. Ich weiß es gibt die Kurbel eignetlich nur als AM oder FR version gibt.
> Vielleicht kann mit hier jemand helfen. Ihr seit ja die XC spezialisten.
> ...


----------



## HubbyXC (27. September 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort.
schade


----------



## Crissi (2. Oktober 2010)

Hier mein 2008er XCauf verschiedenen Touren:


----------



## HubbyXC (15. Oktober 2010)

dies ist mein xc!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retrofan (3. Januar 2011)

Von Khujand umlackiert und als Trainingsrad aufgebaut..... hatte einfach mal LUST!! nicht die 08/15 Optik zu haben. Canyon ist klasse aber die Optik fast immer langweilig.
Mir gefällt das Rad so viel besser. Pulverung wiegt 200 gramm mehr als eloxiert!


----------



## Frank1337 (3. Januar 2011)

um mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen...


----------



## paradisoinferno (3. Januar 2011)

@retrofan

Gefällt mir richtig gut, allerdings hätt ich Khujand auch gleich den Vorbau mitgegeben   Das weiß will partout nicht mehr dazu passen


----------



## T!ll (3. Januar 2011)

@retrofan:
Wow, sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## Retrofan (3. Januar 2011)

Ja ich weiss..... Das mit dem Vorbau finde ich auch, hatte den halt übrig. Hätte gerne einen roten Tune, habe aber gerade keine Kohle. Bis dahin gehts auch so, das mit Khujand ist aber eine Top idee....


----------



## Retrofan (5. Januar 2011)

Bevor einer was sagt..... Ja Verkaufe das Rad nach einer Ausfahrt wieder weil ich bei meinem anderen Rad bleibe! Das lasse ich aber bestimmt auch in CHROMAT machen


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2011)

... um diesen Thread mal wieder zu beleben 

Abschluss nach "GeburtstagsWeihnachtsWinterschrauberei":


----------



## unchained (31. Januar 2011)

Ein richtig tolles XC 

Bemerkenswert, wie du die Wert auf die kleinsten Dinge gelegt hast.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2011)

... leider sind die "kleinsten Dinge" (die Pins) goldfarben - ich hätte sie lieber in Schwarz - leider gab es da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Portemonaie. Aber Ostern kommt


----------



## unchained (31. Januar 2011)

Muss ja nicht alles auf einmal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## gecko99 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich überlege mir ein Canyon Nerve XC zu kaufen, scheue mich aber das einfach so zu tun ohne mal drauf gesessen zu sein. Wenn also einer im Raum Freiburg stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Nerve XC Rahmengöße M ist und bereit wäre, mich mal ein bisschen Probe fahren zu lassen, wäre das klasse!

Grüße, Verena


----------



## Beppe (18. Februar 2011)

Hier mein EX-Bike mach unserem 2010er AX (600km, 17khm)

War ne schöne Zeit mit Dir


----------



## Martina H. (18. Februar 2011)

> Wenn also einer im Raum Freiburg ... Canyon Nerve XC Rahmengöße M



Vielleicht ist hier was dabei??


----------



## gecko99 (21. Februar 2011)

@ Martina: Danke für den Tipp, aber es ist leider keiner dabei......


----------



## Skeal (6. April 2011)

nach dem umbau am we. hab bissl eingekauft beim bikeflohmarkt in münchen.

- FOX F32 120RL
- Ritchey WCS Vorbau
- Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker
- Weisse Scott Griffe

das (ursprüngliche) 9.0er is von einem der vorbesitzer leider ausgeschlachtet worden und ich bin jetzt stück für stück wieder am aufpeppeln  die magura irgendwas-bremsen sind auch durch avid juicy seven getauscht. das aber seit letztem jahr


----------



## torisch (7. April 2011)

Ein Nerve XC als Singlespeeder: 
Schaltwerk nach Kontakt mit umgestürztem Baum:




Wieder halbwegs zurecht gebogen und weitergefahren, nach ca. 15km und 200HM:




Also zum Singlespeeder umgebaut und die restlichen 20km heimgestrampelt:


----------



## knuspi (7. April 2011)

Au Backe, den Baum hast du aber gut erwischt. Ich hoffe dir ist nichts passiert dabei.


----------



## torisch (7. April 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Au Backe, den Baum hast du aber gut erwischt. Ich hoffe dir ist nichts passiert dabei.


Nee, nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (9. April 2011)




----------



## Ritzibi (9. April 2011)

Na dann will ich mein gutes Stück auch mal vorstellen.

Nerve Xc 6.0 Jahrgang 2010.
Kleine Modifikationen und Umbau auf 2x9


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)




----------



## ActionBarbie (28. April 2011)

Mamaradl mit Sohnradl


----------



## Trailer24 (9. Mai 2011)

@ActionBarbie

Welche Reifenbreite fährst du auf den Mavics? 
Ich hab mal gelesen, dass die nur eine 17er Maulweite haben und dadurch nur 2.1" Reifen drauf passen oder vielmehr von Mavic empfohlen werden. 

Gruß 

Trailer24


----------



## ActionBarbie (9. Mai 2011)

Also, drauf waren 2.25 Rocket Rons als ich es gekauft habe, die sind aber gleich runtergeflogen und ich habe sie gegen 2.25 rock´r von Michelin getauscht (ohne Probleme, die bauen ja seeeehr breit auf), und jetzt die Maxxis sind auch 2.25. Dünner kommt mir da aber auch nichts aufs Rad, erstens haben die mir dann zu wenig gripp und zweitens sieht es beschissen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailer24 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## k141 (31. Mai 2011)

Hier mein neues Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 in Piranha Gold 2011 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2073


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Farbe!


----------



## Sado-Uwe (13. Januar 2012)

So, ich hole diesen Thread mit dem ersten 2012er XC hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung.

Bisher gibt's nur "Auspack" und "Aufbau"-Fotos. Bin noch nicht mit gefahren - mal sehen wann die Zeit reicht um es richtig dreckig zu machen 
























































Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## ProjektT (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Nerve XC BJ 2010:


----------



## kaptan (16. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Mein XC 9.0 (2011)



























Und noch ein kleines Vid: 



Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg,

kaptan


----------



## vtrkalle (16. Januar 2012)

da ist einer ja mächtig verliebt in sein XC 
ist ja auch ein tolles Rad


----------



## speichenquaeler (16. Januar 2012)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> da ist einer ja mächtig verliebt in sein XC
> ist ja auch ein tolles Rad




Nene...das hat nichts mit dem Bike zu tun....das ist da völlig zufällig mit auf den Bildern...eigentlich wollte er die völlig unglaublichen Sonnenstrahlen dokumentieren...das erstemal seit 1987 an der Elbe...


----------



## Flow1 (17. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,
hier mein bis dahin noch unbeflecktes XC 6.0 2012.
Leider musste ich vergangene Woche schon die Gabel (Reba) einschicken, da mir die Gabel immer wieder während der Fahrt eingesackt ist (und ich nachpumpen musste)...

Sonst ein tolles Rad! 





Gruß
Flo


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. Januar 2012)

Moin ! 

Heute die erste Tour mit dem neuen Bike gefahren - schön war's.


























Und der Hund hat's auch für "gut" befunden:






Tschüß 

   Sado-Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rappel (17. Januar 2012)

Das Rad sieht klasse aus.  Welche Größe fährst Du bei deiner Schrittlänge?

Gruß Rappel


----------



## Sado-Uwe (18. Januar 2012)

Rappel schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht klasse aus.  Welche Größe fährst Du bei deiner Schrittlänge?
> 
> Gruß Rappel



Hi ! 

Das Rad ist Größe "M".
Schrittlänge ca. 84 cm bei 178 cm Gesamtröße.

Tschüß 

  Sado-Uwe


----------



## Deleted 121321 (18. Januar 2012)

Das Plastikding muss aber raus (Speichenschutz) dann siehts wesentlich besser aus...


----------



## Mir4r (18. Januar 2012)

Ich poste mein 2011er auch mal nach dem unglaublichen Umbau (neue Griffe..^^)


----------



## minor (21. Januar 2012)

@Sado-Uwe: Danke für die Bilder von deinem Bike! 

Habe auch mit dem XC 9.0 in black/grey geliebäugelt, habe mich dann aber letztlich doch dagegen entschieden. Technisch ein tolles Bike, aber optisch leider (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) eine graue Maus. Die großen Kontrastflächen auf Ober- und Unterrohr gefallen mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht...


----------



## flachlandbiker1 (1. April 2012)

Hallo, 

Gestern erste Flachland rund gedreht mit den Neuen Canyon Nerve XC 7.


----------



## gelala (1. April 2012)

wieso hast Du eine weiße Fox Gabel am 7.0 ?


----------



## flachlandbiker1 (1. April 2012)

gelala schrieb:


> wieso hast Du eine weiße Fox Gabel am 7.0 ?




Die Rahmenfarbe ist, black foerst green wiht da ist die Gabel weiß.

Bei der Farbe deep black ano silver ist die Gabel Schwarz.


Sieht man schlecht aufm Bild hatte nur ein Handy zur Hand.
Muss bei Gelegenheit mal neue Bilder Machen das man das auch
sieht das der Rahmen Grün ist.


----------



## Redshred (26. April 2012)

Hallo 
ich möchte für mein 2009 er XC einen neuen Dämpfer besorgen 

kann mir jemand die Daten von seinem 2010/11  *Fox  RP23 Dämpfer High Volume/BoostValve * sagen am besten bei RH 20`

also:

Velocity Tune: ?
Boost Valve Tune: ?
Rebound Tune: ?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Etri (27. April 2012)

Hmm, dann hier mal meins.

Jahrgang 2010

Umbauliste (ohne Vollstädigkeitsgarantie):

-Laufräder king kong ztr crest mit Aufkleber in Radfarbe
-Ritchey Griffe
-Titan Scraubensatz für den Hinterbau (leider noch nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen reiche ich nach)
-Bremse etc Alu/Titan Schrauben
-"Matchmaker" Eigenbau
- Conti X-King 2.4 mit Schwalbe Ultralight Schläuchen (sobald die Ventiele Da sind Tubeless)
- Sattelstütze (tuning Pedals)
- Sattel Ritchey
 demnächst steht der umbau auf 2x10 an .. 

so nun endlich die Bilder:


----------



## belphegore (28. April 2012)

@redshred
Dies ist der *Nerve XC Gallerie* Thread und weder der Dämpfer (-Tuning), noch der Umbau Thread.
Ich denke Deine Frage ist hier bestimmt besser aufgehoben 

@Etri
Wo iss'n nun der Link für deine Fotos?


----------



## Etri (29. April 2012)

schau einfach in meine Galerie, irgentwie überreiss ich das bilderanhängen nicht . Mit Grafik einfügen gehts jedenfalls nicht . warum auch immer sorry


----------



## zzeuzz (14. Mai 2012)

so auch ich habe mir mein "erstes ordentliches" mtb gegönnt. bisher bin ich fast ausschließlich rennrad gefahren.

habe ein paar dinge getauscht. rad hat noch viel potential. vorbau und schnellspanner werden als nächstes getauscht.

bin wirklich sehr angetan vom fahrverhalten


----------



## belphegore (17. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich meins schon in der allgemeinen Canyon Galerie gepostet hatte, möchte ich es auch hier mal nach holen:
Nerve XC 9.0 W, Sattel und Lenkergriffe sind inzwischen schon gewechselt. Einige Decals am Vorbau und Pedalen sind auch inzwischen entfernt. Ebenso der lange Text neben dem Canyon Logo. Mit als nächstes kommt ein konischer Steuersatzdeckel drauf und die Spacer weg.


----------



## minor (17. Mai 2012)

zzeuzz schrieb:


> so auch ich habe mir mein "erstes ordentliches" mtb gegönnt. bisher bin ich fast ausschließlich rennrad gefahren.
> 
> habe ein paar dinge getauscht. rad hat noch viel potential. vorbau und schnellspanner werden als nächstes getauscht.
> 
> bin wirklich sehr angetan vom fahrverhalten



Die Geschmäcker sind ja (zum Glück!) verschieden, aber ich finde, mit den weißen Felgen und dem weißen Sattel hast du das Rad nicht gerade verschönert. Ich wäre dan bei einer "konventionelleren" Farbe geblieben, die grünen Details schon exotisch genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerNation (18. Mai 2012)

Ich finds cool


----------



## Foxfreak (19. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Xc 7.0 in Black Forest Green White


----------



## oern78 (2. Februar 2013)

mein berg esel.. mit ein paar klitzekleinen veränderungen... vuelta dh lrs, spank evo 777, mittlerweile spank griffe, conti diesel in 26x2,5, holzfeller vorbau 50mm, fizik zeak sattel, und 203 un 180 scheiben...


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Februar 2013)

@ zzeuzz 
Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Grad die weißen Felgen geben dem Rad noch den zusätzlichen Effekt.
Nur Schwarz und das Grün wäre vielleicht doch etwas zu wenig.


----------



## B767 (2. Februar 2013)

Foxfreak schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Xc 7.0 in Black Forest Green White



ich hab das XC 8 in der gleichen Farbe, hatte ursprünglich auch das 7er bestellt, dies war aber trotz Bestätigung nicht mehr lieferbar. Weil ich gerade diese Farbgebung richtig gut finde, ist halt daraus das 8er geworden (habe ich auch nicht bereut). 

Ebenso viele Bekannte und im allgemeinen überall wo ich mit dem Bike hinkomme, sehr positives Feedback zur Optik und zum Rad insgesamt.

Ach ja, ich habe seit Oktober mit dem Hobel 2400 KM zurückgelegt, das Ding fährt sich richtig super. 

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist mein Nerve AL7.0 2013 auch in der Nerve-Gallerie...


----------



## T!ll (2. Februar 2013)

mit etwas Dreck dran


----------



## Braunbaer (4. Februar 2013)

Hier mein Nerve XC (2011) im Schnee, im Paartanz mit einem Radon Slide (2012).


----------



## Foxfreak (5. Februar 2013)

B767 schrieb:


> ich hab das XC 8 in der gleichen Farbe, hatte ursprünglich auch das 7er bestellt, dies war aber trotz Bestätigung nicht mehr lieferbar. Weil ich gerade diese Farbgebung richtig gut finde, ist halt daraus das 8er geworden (habe ich auch nicht bereut).
> 
> Ebenso viele Bekannte und im allgemeinen überall wo ich mit dem Bike hinkomme, sehr positives Feedback zur Optik und zum Rad insgesamt.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur so wiedergeben, das Fahrwerk ist genial, die Bremsen sind bissig, und die Optik finden alle wie du auch schon erwähnt hast klasse, wünsch dir noch viel Spaß aufm Trail


----------



## ASQ (5. Februar 2013)

Damit auch mal unsere Weiblichen Fahrerinen was zum schauen haben ...

Das 2012er 8.0W (links) von meiner Frau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (6. Februar 2013)

Mein Nerve (auch wenns kein XC ist)


----------



## martino_grande (9. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Nerve XC was ich heute fertig gestellt habe.


----------



## Mantaray79 (22. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein XC von 2009


----------



## sb9999 (21. Oktober 2013)

Letzte Updates an meinem 2011er Nerve XC. Für mich ist das Bike so maximal Richtung Allmountain verschoben. Mehr macht keinen Sinn. Sobald ein neues AM/Enduro ins Haus kommt baue ich das XC wieder etwas leichter auf.






Updates:
- Reifen: Fat Albert 2,4 Trailstar, 2,25 Pacestar (statt 2,25er FA/NN)
- Bremse: 200/180er Scheiben und sintered Beläge (statt 185/160)
- Lenker: 750mm Syntace Vector (statt 700mm)
- Dämpfer: - Fox RP23 mit größerer Dämpferkammer (statt RP2 mit kleiner Kammer)
- Felgen: DT Swiss XM-450 hinten, vorne weiter die alte 4.2D dafür nun mit Dt Swiss Thru Bolt 9mm Spanner
- Schwarze Reverb
- Schwarzer Sattel

Der Rest wie gehabt (SRAM X9 und Syntace). So wie es das steht jetzt komplett ca. 13,5 kg.


----------



## Biking Bob (12. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein XC Bj. 2009, inzwischen 5.700 km und 160.000 hm gefahren.
Das große Kettenblatt ist gegen einen Bashguard ausgetauscht und hinten ist es auf 10-fach mit Shadow plus umgebaut.


----------



## hotchilis (2. Januar 2014)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Letzte Updates an meinem 2011er Nerve XC. Für mich ist das Bike so maximal Richtung Allmountain verschoben. Mehr macht keinen Sinn. Sobald ein neues AM/Enduro ins Haus kommt baue ich das XC wieder etwas leichter auf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Hast du die reverb als stealth verbaut? Wo hast du die Leitung aus dem Rahmen geführt?

Habe mir die normale reverb bestellt und würde diese vielleicht noch mal tauschen.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## sb9999 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo, nein, das ist keine Stealth, das ist die normale Reverb in 125mm und schwarz.

Das Kabel ist parallel zur Bremsleitung nach unten geführt (mit den beiliegenden Klipsen) und ab der unteren Dämpferaufnahme von unten nach oben verlegt. Ich habe zwei Reverb Kabelführungen benutzt, eine unterm Dämpfer und eine oben innen hinter der Dämpferwippe. Damit liegt das Kabel komplett unten/hinten und man sieht es kaum. Ich finde das schöner als eine zusätzliche Führung am Oberrohr anzubringen, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Eine Stealth sollte man auch recht einfach installieren können, man müsste "nur" die Bohrungen zum vorhandenen Kabelschaft oben und unten aufbohren. Ich würde sowas aber eher nicht machen.


----------



## hotchilis (2. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, dann hat man es aus der Perspektive einfach nicht gesehen.

Bilder lade ich nach dem Einbau hoch.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas84 (24. September 2014)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem xc von 2008.
Es kollidiert der Bremsgriff/Trigger mit dem Oberrohr vom Rahmen.
Nun hab ich von der Option einen anderen Steuersatz mit Block Lock zu verbauen gehört. 
Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht?
Oder habt ihr andere Lösungen parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (24. September 2014)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem an gleich drei Bikes gesehen. An meinem alten 2009er Nerve XC, an meinem aktuellen 2012er Nerve XC und auch am Liteville 301. Mich hat es nie so sehr gestört, weil wann haut es einem schon mal so arg den Lenker um, an einem XC/Marathonfully. Wobei es auch hier mal schiefgehen kann, mein altes XC hatte Beulen an beiden Seiten (noch vom Vorbesitzer).

Ab hier geht es ja um Bilder: Letzte Ausbaustufe meines XC. Nun wieder möglichst leicht aufgebaut, da ein Enduro im Stall steht.






- Umbau auf 2-fach mit Bash
- Race Face Evolve 22 - 36
- Bionicon Kefü
- Neue bremse (Elixir 9) wieder mit kleineren Scheiben 180/160
- Neue Felgen (Arch EX hinten, Crest vorne auf DT 240s mit Revos)
- Leichtere Reifen 2,25er Fat Albert vorne und 2,25er Racing Ralph gatestar hinten


----------

